# Casting a lead cable barrel



## AGCB97 (Jan 29, 2020)

Needed to put a barrel on the end of a 1/16" cable. I've done this many times freehand with varying success. But after watching a vid here
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...701127E27B8C57FF474A701127E27B8C57F&FORM=VIRE 

 I decided to make a better way. Worked well on 2nd try. I 'll have to get some new (clean) acid flux.



Made from 2) 1/2" pieces of aluminum


----------



## rwm (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks! I never knew that was just solder.
Robert


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 29, 2020)

I would use a harder alloy than just plumbers solder, especially the modern lead free solders.
I get a solder called Hi Force 44 from Brownells, and the recomended Commet 4 flux, that is a LOT stronger, and harder, than plumbers or electrical solder. There are a lot of different solders that can be used that will be better than soft plumbers or electrical solder. In the vid he stickes the cable in at the end while cold. If the cable is pretinned with flux and solder then you will get a very good solder bond to the cable and not just the interference from fraying the end of the cable.


----------



## brino (Jan 30, 2020)

Interesting technique, thanks for sharing it Aaron!
-brino


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jan 30, 2020)

Not directly on topic, but I have used a scrap of tubing crimped on the end of the cable . Usually copper because it was handy. It isn't as permanant as soldering or welding, but does serve to keep the end from raveling. Aluminium drilled on a lathe to get near an exact fit.

.


----------

